# RecipeDB - Neill's Centenarillo Ale



## Neill

Neill's Centenarillo Ale  Ale - American Pale Ale  Extract               29 Votes        Brewer's Notes Do a 5L boil, add 1/3 of one of the LME tins to the boil then add your hop additions. After the boil is done, strain it into the fermenter, add the rest of your LME and the Dex to get the gravity around 1050-1060, cool and pitch Nottingham or US-05 as desired.Centennial 20g @ 30minsAmarillo 40g @ 20 minsAmarillo 40g @ 10 minsFeel free to dry hop it with more Amarillo or Centennial, but it seriously doesn't need it - there is 100g of fruity hops in there at 30 mins or less so it has a huge aroma. I racked this onto some gelatine and it came out very clear.Extremely fruity and tasty with about 30IBU, a great beer!Note: I am unsure what the AA% is on these hops but it came out at 31IBU when i calculated it on my spreadsheet. Aim for 30-40 and adjust the hop boil slightly as needed.   Malt & Fermentables    % KG Fermentable      3 kg Coopers LME - Light    0.5 kg Dextrose       Hops    Time Grams Variety Form AA      40 g Amarillo (Pellet, 8.9AA%, 20mins)    40 g Amarillo (Pellet, 8.9AA%, 10mins)    20 g Centennial (Pellet, 10.0AA%, 30mins)       Yeast     11 ml Danstar - Nottingham         23L Batch Size    Brew Details   Original Gravity 1.05 (calc)   Final Gravity 1.012 (calc)   Bitterness 55.4 IBU   Efficiency 75%   Alcohol 4.94%   Colour 7 EBC   Batch Size 23L     Fermentation   Primary 10 days   Secondary 10 days   Conditioning 4 days


----------



## bum

Looking good, Neill. This is on the list for summer for sure! Thanks for putting this up.


----------



## WarmBeer

Hey Neill,

The hops in the recipe are both stated at 6% AA.

Is this what you used, or just a default value? Just trying to work out if I need to adjust my hop volumes?

Cheers


----------



## glaab

read the bottom of his notes bloke
if you use 9.7% for centennial and 8.6% for the Amarillo it will be around 31 IBU


----------



## WarmBeer

glaab said:


> read the bottom of his notes bloke



Ahhhh, serves me right for posting whilst "tired and emotional" from too many beers  

Will be stocking up today to put this in the fermenter soon


----------



## MitchDudarko

Was it a half hour boil, or do you boil for a full hour?


----------



## Aus_Rider_22

MitchDudarko said:


> Was it a half hour boil, or do you boil for a full hour?



Once you have a rolling boil throw the first hops in and start your 30 minutes of timing then.


----------



## jzani

Hi Neill
Is the only reason for adding the dextrose to up the OG to desired levels? The LME I can get comes in 1.8L cans (of which I'll be adding 2), so adding the dextrose may be unnecessary?
Cheers
Juz

edit: or perhaps I could just add a couple of liters of water (to 25L). Spreadsheet seems to think both would work?


----------



## jbowers

The dextrose dries the body of the beer out a little, making sure its not too sweet as malt extract can often leave that quality in a beer.


----------



## theredone

put this down today. my hops wer up around 8-9% though so i toned them down a little.

only hickup was while i was rehydrating the yeast i heard the makings of a boil over so raced over and started to stir while holdin the yeast packet upside down above the wort.... alot of dead(im assuming dead) yeasties floating around in there) pitched the half pack i had left and will wait and c if it takes off. hopefully it does cause my LHBS doesnt stock notto so i have to order from craftbrewer


----------



## Florian

Tried my first bottle today after only 5 days of carbing. Definately undercarbed, hope it will pick up. Very nice aroma, but the after taste is a bit on the bitter side.


----------



## manticle

Bitterness will both subside and integrate with time.


----------



## Florian

That's what I'm waiting for. It has already gotten better during the last two weeks of cold conditioning, but I reckon I will let it sit for at least two more weeks before I even try it again, possibly even until I am back from Germany, which is mid June. Kind of regret using carb drops, hope it will pick up dramatically. just did not have the nerve to bulk prime. 

Will concentrate on my other brews and forget about this one for a while.


----------



## theredone

2days still no sign of life, dont have any notto left, so i pitched 2 packs of coopers yeast. i know it wont be the same but im sure it will still be beer


----------



## jiesu

I no Chilled my version and found it to be a tad too bitter although quite flavorsome. I pretty closely followed the recipe as well. Only been in the bottle 2 1/2 weeks so will see how she goes in another month or so.


----------



## beerbog

Does any one have an AG version of this yet? 

Have done the extract version and bloody beautiful, now that I've turned to the dark side I want to try it in an AG. :beerbang:


----------



## peterl1981

Florian said:


> That's what I'm waiting for. It has already gotten better during the last two weeks of cold conditioning, but I reckon I will let it sit for at least two more weeks before I even try it again, possibly even until I am back from Germany, which is mid June. Kind of regret using carb drops, hope it will pick up dramatically. just did not have the nerve to bulk prime.
> 
> Will concentrate on my other brews and forget about this one for a while.




so how did this finish up is it a goa...


----------



## ekul

Gibbo, i made an ag version, it was very tasty!

It was made from

2.4 kg bb ale malt
.8 wheat
.8 munich
.25 cara munich

Mashed at 65

I used slightly less hops then the centarillo but for the life of me i didn't write it down.

I think it was 

20 cent @ 60

10 ama @ 20
10cent @ 20 

OR
20 ama @ 20 This is where i am having trouble, i can't remember if i did 20g of ama here or 10 of each.

15 ama @ 10

Dryhop with a handful of amarillo

The grain bill is from dr smurtos golden ale

Whatever i put in it it was a very tasty drop. I made a few batches of it and they were all great. Was going to put a dr smurtos down tomorrow but i think i'll do the ag centarillo instead now!


----------



## beerbog

Hey Ekul, 

I put an AG version down, bob basic grain bill, didn't think to use Smurto's bill. Here it is.....

Centenarillo AG

Selected Style and BJCP Guidelines
10A-American Ale-American Pale Ale

Minimum OG: 1.045 SG Maximum OG: 1.060 SG
Minimum FG: 1.010 SG Maximum FG: 1.015 SG
Minimum IBU: 30 IBU Maximum IBU: 45 IBU
Minimum Color: 9.9 EBC Maximum Color: 27.6 EBC


Recipe Overview
Wort Volume Before Boil: 32.00 l Wort Volume After Boil: 27.00 l
Volume Transferred: 21.00 l Water Added To Fermenter: 0.00 l
Volume At Pitching: 21.00 l Volume Of Finished Beer: 19.00 l
Expected Pre-Boil Gravity: 1.041 SG Expected OG: 1.048 SG
Expected FG: 1.012 SG Apparent Attenuation: 74.9 %
Expected ABV: 4.8 % Expected ABW: 3.8 %
Expected IBU (using Tinseth): 33.9 IBU Expected Color (using Morey): 15.2 EBC
BU:GU ratio: 0.70 Approx Color:	
Mash Efficiency: 75.0 % 
Boil Duration: 60.0 mins 
Fermentation Temperature: 18 degC 


Fermentables
Ingredient	Amount	%	MCU	When
Australian Traditional Ale Malt 4.964 kg 88.5 % 5.2 In Mash/Steeped
Australian Crystal 140 0.324 kg 5.8 % 5.5 In Mash/Steeped
Australian Wheat Malt 0.324 kg 5.8 % 0.2 In Mash/Steeped


Hops
Variety	Alpha	Amount	IBU	Form	When
US Centennial 9.7 % 15 g 14.8 Loose Pellet Hops 60 Min From End
US Centennial 9.7 % 10 g 7.6 Loose Pellet Hops 30 Min From End
US Amarillo 8.6 % 15 g 8.0 Loose Pellet Hops 20 Min From End
US Amarillo 8.6 % 20 g 3.5 Loose Pellet Hops 5 Min From End


Other Ingredients
Ingredient	Amount	When
Whirlfloc Tablet 1 g In Boil


Yeast
DCL US-05 (formerly US-56) SafAle


Water Profile
Target Profile: No Water Profile Chosen
Mash pH: 5.2
pH Adjusted with: Unadjusted

Total Calcium (ppm): 0 Total Magnesium (ppm): 0
Total Sodium (ppm): 0 Total Sulfate (ppm): 0
Total Chloride(ppm): 0 Total Bicarbonate (ppm): 0


Mash Schedule
Mash Type: Full Mash
Schedule Name: Single Step Infusion (67C/152F) with mas out

Step Type	Temperature	Duration
Rest at 67 degC 60

Haven't tried it yet, still maturing but smelt great going into keg. :beerbang:


----------



## ekul

I think i'm going to give your hops schedule i crack! THanks gibbo. 

I tried the hops schedule on a simple malt bill as well, it was:

3.5 kg bb ale
200g wheat
30 dark crystal

coopers yeast

(its andrewqld cpa clone but with the centarillo hops)

It took ages to come right, like 2 months and even then it wasn't quite there. I found a bottle 2 weeks ago (3 months old) and it had got so much better. It was probably the yeast though as it was really thin, and the centarillo needs a chunky malt backbon in my opinion. So yours will probably come out good with the us05.

There's another grain bill that i've tried that worked really well with it. It uses ale malt, munich II and caraaroma, the full recipe is in my brew book which is in the shed, if i remember i'll post it tomorrow. That worked really well as well.


----------



## Lodan

It's been two weeks in the bottle and i am pretty chuffed with the outcome :chug: 
My only variation was to add 250g of Carapils that I had lying about waiting to be used.

It has a nice level of bitterness and good hop flavour and aroma. swmbo and my bro both enjoyed their pints and i'm certain a few mates into apas will enjoy this one as well.

Cheers!


----------



## hijax

Hey guys, 

Im just about to put down my second batch of this and im wanting to try bulk priming and gelitin for the first time. Does 160gms of dextrose for a 22ltr batch @ 20c sound to much? Pretty much every beer ive ever made has been too under carbornated for my liking, im after the co2 levels of a more commercial beer like coopers pale.

One more quick question, my beers always get flat really quickly, before i finish the pint! Is this maybe because im not chilling them for long enough in the fridge? Any other ideas?


----------



## adz1179

Hey guys,

Am going to try to make this one based on some comments ive seen around the forums. just a few questions.

1. i cant seem to find the Danstar - Nottingham yeast from any of the sponsors above, and my LHBS doesnt stock it.. can this be substituted with anything else

2. what temp? 18-20 ok?

3. finings... have not used these before... do you just add them to the fermenter a few days prior to bottling??

Cheers.


----------



## flyinhi

Thanks for post this one Neill, I followed the recipe on this one the first time round, barring the clearing agent, and am very pleased with the result, this recipe is going on high rotation from now on :beer:


----------



## jzani

adz1179 said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Am going to try to make this one based on some comments ive seen around the forums. just a few questions.
> 
> 1. i cant seem to find the Danstar - Nottingham yeast from any of the sponsors above, and my LHBS doesnt stock it.. can this be substituted with anything else
> 
> 2. what temp? 18-20 ok?
> 
> 3. finings... have not used these before... do you just add them to the fermenter a few days prior to bottling??
> 
> Cheers.



1. I use US05 which is dead common and equally good.
2. Yes
3. Don't worry too much about them, you probably won't notice a difference anyway.


----------



## Salt

Hey team,

So this was my first extract brew after moving up from K&B...Such a good drop, I am amazed by the increase in quality from my 'old' brews. However, Im knocking them over too quick and will soon need to brew again. Also have DrSmurto's Golden Ale fermenting as we speak. 

In any case, what other variations to the ingredients (leaving the hops the same) have people tried? I used 1.8 kg Muntons Light LME and 1.5kg of light DME, no Dex in my first brew.

I see some were talking about adding specialty grains, which Im keen to do. What would work and how much is a good starting point? Would I need to lower the malt when including grain (will play around with extract designer to see what works). I want to keep brewing this beer and trying to tweak it and make it even better than it is. Increasing body and mouth feel from grains etc is a start...i may also dry hop this bad boy as Im keen to get even more aroma.

anyways, great drop Neill, looking forward to brewing it again!

Cheers,
Salt.


----------



## mwd

Salt said:


> Hey team,
> 
> So this was my first extract brew after moving up from K&B...Such a good drop, I am amazed by the increase in quality from my 'old' brews. However, Im knocking them over too quick and will soon need to brew again. Also have DrSmurto's Golden Ale fermenting as we speak.
> 
> In any case, what other variations to the ingredients (leaving the hops the same) have people tried? I used 1.8 kg Muntons Light LME and 1.5kg of light DME, no Dex in my first brew.
> 
> I see some were talking about adding specialty grains, which Im keen to do. What would work and how much is a good starting point? Would I need to lower the malt when including grain (will play around with extract designer to see what works). I want to keep brewing this beer and trying to tweak it and make it even better than it is. Increasing body and mouth feel from grains etc is a start...i may also dry hop this bad boy as Im keen to get even more aroma.
> 
> anyways, great drop Neill, looking forward to brewing it again!
> 
> Cheers,
> Salt.



Crystal is the most common type used but any of the "Cara" malts are suitable for steeping.
Suggest you take a look at Craftbrewer list of malts it describes them all fully and the expected results you can expect.

Craftbrewer Malts and extracts

For this recipe 250g of light or medium crystal would be nice. I tend to use 200-300g of crystal in all of my Kits and Bits.


----------



## Amber Fluid

I will be kegging this baby tonight. I added 250g Crystal (120) and am looking forward to it.


----------



## Salt

Going to brew my second batch of this brew on Sunday...first one was awesome and didnt last nearly long enough.

My Centenarillo version 2.0;

3kg Black Rock Light LME
500g Light DME
250g Dextrose
250g Cara Pils
US-05
Centennial 20g @ 30min
Amarillo 40g @ 15min
Amarillo 40g @ 5min
rack to secondary onto gelatine and dry hop 15g each

It will be an impatient wait for it to be conditioned and ready to drink...should be good to go for the RWC when the ABs dominate and smash the aussies again.


----------



## spox

urgh my LHBS didnt have coopers light liq malt extract. i ended up with morgans master malt extract lager pale, think this will still work? its unhopped apparently.


----------



## Matt89

4 days in the fermenter, smells unreal! probably won't be ready in time for chrissie thou 

sitting at 20C can't really get it down with this heat without a fridge, is that ok?


----------



## philmud

Can anyone corroborate Neil's take on the AA% of the hops? My LHBS had both hops at just over 9% - if I convert the weights based on the recipe AA of 6% will this be ok? I understand I want to aim around 30 IBU but that obviously doesn't gauge the aroma/flavours. Help would be much appreciated!
I also couldn't get Danstar Notto so am going with Wyeast American Ale II 1272 - will this result in a totally different beer?


----------



## going down a hill

Phil Mud said:


> Can anyone corroborate Neil's take on the AA% of the hops? My LHBS had both hops at just over 9% - if I convert the weights based on the recipe AA of 6% will this be ok? I understand I want to aim around 30 IBU but that obviously doesn't gauge the aroma/flavours. Help would be much appreciated!
> I also couldn't get Danstar Notto so am going with Wyeast American Ale II 1272 - will this result in a totally different beer?


That's my go to yeast, it will make beautiful beer.


----------



## philmud

I'm a bit bummed with this brew, I cooked it up a coupl;e of weeks ago and popped in the FV. I fermented it at about 18C for the first 7 days, using blocks of ice and wet towels to control the temp. After this the SG was down at 1.010, so I thought I'd give it a D-rest before bottling. At this stage, the brew tasted pretty good and smelled great, so I stopped with the ice and let the temp come up to ambient - during the week it got quite warm and this got as high as 26C so I popped a wet towel over it to bring it back down. Fast forward to the weekend, I drew a sample just to see what was up and ******* bananas! The smell was almost overpowering! I've bottled it anyway to see how it goes, but I think my D-rest temperatures have killed it. I was under the impression that these kinds of off flavours are more often produced at the beginning of the attenuative phase. When I stopped with the ice I knew the yeast may have a little more work to do, but I thought I was safe.

What do people think? Is this likely to be where I cocked up? what's the warmest people tend to D-rest at without incident?


----------



## chunckious

I D-rest at 22. No problems so far.


----------



## Matt89

Threw another one of these down on the weekend, great keg filler for summer!


----------



## epicfatigue

Bloody beautiful, thanks mate!


----------



## Jonno81

Hey guys,
Sorry, the recipe DB is down.
Can someone post the recipe here?


----------

